# Facebook "like" button



## Mutt (May 24, 2011)

On the homepage
just a heads up I would not broadcast on facebook that you frequent sites like this one. LEO can and will use facebook against you. Also could tip off potential rippers. just a heads up..noticed it and seen 57 people already clicked "like"


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 24, 2011)

^ like :hubba:


----------



## bho_expertz (May 24, 2011)

don't have facebook ... don't like


----------



## Hick (May 24, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> don't have facebook ... don't like


........:rofl:... :huh:   

Don't have an account either. Never saw anything "good" coming from tossing your real name and personal information out n front of the *"ENTIRE WORLD"*... let alone revealing that you might grow as well! :shocked:   "IMO" that is total lack of any common sense at all...:confused2:
thanks mutt!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 24, 2011)

I monitor my grandkids, just like leo would do you, they befriended me but i've never responded and they forgot about me, the stuff they put on there, i don't tell mom and dad though.them girls are truly wild childs.


----------



## Erbal (May 24, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> On the homepage
> just a heads up I would not broadcast on facebook that you frequent sites like this one. LEO can and will use facebook against you. Also could tip off potential rippers. just a heads up..noticed it and seen 57 people already clicked "like"



Especially if people come to this site after they know you like it. I know a lot of us have put pictures of the insides of our homes and pets on here. Would take one person to recognize it and go, "I was there and did not even know they had that closet full of plants, this makes me want to call the cops/steal the crop/blackmail because my code of ethics tell me to!"

But honestly, I am not that worried about it. Probably because I keep this separate from my FB activities. What would all the people at my church say? :giggle:


----------



## thomas 11111 (May 24, 2011)

Erbal said:
			
		

> Especially if people come to this site after they know you like it. I know a lot of us have put pictures of the insides of our homes and pets on here. Would take one person to recognize it and go, "I was there and did not even know they had that closet full of plants, this makes me want to call the cops/steal the crop/blackmail because my code of ethics tell me to!"
> 
> But honestly, I am not that worried about it. Probably because I keep this separate from my FB activities. What would all the people at my church say? :giggle:


  I just noticed that button myself this morning and opted to stay away from it.  It would be to easy to put 2 and 2 together on that one for sure.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 24, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> ........:rofl:... :huh:
> 
> Don't have an account either. Never saw anything "good" coming from tossing your real name and personal information out n front of the *"ENTIRE WORLD"*... let alone revealing that you might grow as well! :shocked: "IMO" that is total lack of any common sense at all...:confused2:
> thanks mutt!


 
I agree..never been there  and I get invites all the time..My Kids like the Heck outta it..and there was RULES  set befor they was alloud to join...

1.  No speak of where we live or any pics placed on walls that locals may know.

2. No personal infor to be shared  about your Father and what He does.

3.  so far Mine have obayed...as I do check in on them from time to time...


oh  yeah..dont forget #4...NO HOOK UPS...:rofl:


:ciao:  *Mutt  :48:*


----------



## tcbud (May 24, 2011)

I FB for the pics of the grandkid.  I hardly ever post any words.  I hit the "like" button all the time though, she is so darn cute.  I have wrote the words,

"I am only here for the pics of the grandkid, IM NOT PLAYING ANY FARMING GAMES!"

What the heck is up with that anyway?

My extended husbands family thought I was getting social all of a sudden, NOPE, not getting social.  Come by and visit if you want to talk, is what I say.....well not in the Summer or late Spring or early Fall, how bout see you at the Xmas Eve Party?


----------



## Locked (May 24, 2011)

Facebook??  Never heard of it..........


----------



## Ruffy (May 24, 2011)

hamsters dont  use face book, they just grow good shat!


----------



## Locked (May 24, 2011)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> hamsters dont  use face book, they just grow good shat!




Well thanks Ruffy.....


----------



## Classic (May 24, 2011)

tcbud said:
			
		

> I FB for the pics of the grandkid.



That's exactly why I was begrudgingly dragged into the FB world.  I kept asking for pictures of the grandkids and was told to look at FB.  I sure don't play any of the stupid farm games.


----------



## Rosebud (May 24, 2011)

I really hate facebook. Way too much information. I don't need to know that my college age nephews are being naughty in boston. I don't need to see that my sister in law has 12 decorated christmas trees. and on and on.


----------



## mojavemama (May 24, 2011)

I love FB, and enjoy posting outrageous pictures, cartoons and newspaper articles. I live for shock value. I do happen to post under my own name most of the time, but a lot of people have a second or third fake identity the use for posting cannabis-related stuff. I tried doing that, but it was just too much work. I love the discussions that get going from outrageous wall postings. 

I just got banned for 7 days after i posted a picture of a totally tattooed penis and testicles (yes, totally! OUCH!) and it was a true work of art. I must say I think FB is a bit stodgy. But I don't really care about getting "found out" at this point of my life. Let 'em come for me. I'm going to have the media behind me when I roll into court with no legs and a powerchair. 

I don't deal, I only grow for myself for medical use, and I am outraged by our horrible MM law. If it happens that I get busted, so be it. I'm going to milk it for all it's worth, and hope it helps change our poorly written mm law, which allows registered users to grow 3 mature plants and 4 immature--for about $600 a year in licensing costs. Getting busted might well bankrupt me, but I'm going to make a lot of noise going down, and use my public speaking experience to raise some real questions about how the law hinders those who need it the most.

OH, and I NEVER mention MP or any other forum on FB!


----------



## Rosebud (May 24, 2011)

You go Momma! Good for you. Shoot, i guess if i had known there was a tatooed penis I would have for sure signed up. LOL. There is nothing that interesting on my wall. I haven't been there for six months though.
I am amazed you can grow your own from your chair. I am so glad you can and admire you so much. I think that is one of the really bad things about MMJ, is really sick or really old or really weak folks cant grow their own. I feel like i need to get a whole bunch saved for when i can't do this anymore. You go to court I am so behind you!


----------



## bho_expertz (May 24, 2011)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> I just got banned for 7 days after i posted a picture of a totally tattooed penis and testicles (yes, totally! OUCH!) and it was a true work of art. I must say I think FB is a bit stodgy. But I don't really care about getting "found out" at this point of my life. Let 'em come for me. I'm going to have the media behind me when I roll into court with no legs and a powerchair.



Can u post it ?


----------



## nouvellechef (May 24, 2011)

Ummm. You can meet some ladies on FB. Gotta luv da action.


----------



## ston-loc (May 25, 2011)

(sigh,,,,, edit), WTH?!? I keep up with distant friends on FB, but sure dont advertise my personal doings on there. Whats ev's. Same as keeping it from people you see all the time... I don't know what the big deal is honestly...


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 25, 2011)

Had a facebook account for brief period but deleted it a while ago. Hate it and everything it represents.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 25, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> On the homepage
> just a heads up I would not broadcast on facebook that you frequent sites like this one. LEO can and will use facebook against you. Also could tip off potential rippers. just a heads up..noticed it and seen 57 people already clicked "like"


 If you LIKE a keif box on "EBAY"  everybody on your facebook account, friends list, family list etc, is gonna know you liked that Keif Box, Everyone clicked on i like on here expect the world to know it.


----------



## mojavemama (May 25, 2011)

I never mention any forums on FB. I would never do that! Also, my settings are all customized, and no one but my friends can see my wall. I'm very careful about who I add. But not to worry--I would never broadcast about MP on FB!


----------



## mojavemama (May 25, 2011)

BHO--Oh, if only I could post it! Hahhh! No,I don't think that would fly too well with Hick or THG. They have to keep a tight ship here. But I can always send it to you privately. If you love outrageous tats, this is beyond belief.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 27, 2011)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> BHO--Oh, if only I could post it! Hahhh! No,I don't think that would fly too well with Hick or THG. They have to keep a tight ship here. But I can always send it to you privately. If you love outrageous tats, this is beyond belief.


 
:aok:


----------



## Mutt (May 28, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> If you LIKE a keif box on "EBAY"  everybody on your facebook account, friends list, family list etc, is gonna know you liked that Keif Box, Everyone clicked on i like on here expect the world to know it.



Just giving newbies a heads up is all


----------

